# Problem booting from DVD



## ChrisJeff (Aug 20, 2011)

I had an old version (4.2) of BSD that wouldn't load on a previous machine, but since I updated and couldn't find much support for Debian or Fedora based linux systems that supported my new System thought I would give BSD another shot.
It was great, loaded up and using the Graphics card update from the menu installed the drivers for the graphics card, and now I can use my dual head graphics, having 2 screens.

I then I Visited the website and found that the latest version of BSD is 8.? so thought  I should upgrade. I downloaded the image and wrote it to disk. But my DVD wouldn't boot.
Burnt another copy to disk using another ISO burner, but had the same problem. So downloaded yet another ISO Burner (the one that is linked to on the BSD Website) and still my System won't Boot.
The Image I downloaded was "FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-ia64-livefs" as I have a Gigabyte GA-P67-UD3-B3 MotherBoard with a Intel i5 (Sandybridge) processor.

To double check that there was nothing wrong with my Blu Ray I booted with another DVD that I know works, and had not problems.

Can you please advise my best course of action.

Thanking you in advance.


----------



## pierreact (Aug 21, 2011)

Simple but...
Did you check your BIOS settings?
For example, do you manage to boot from a linux DVD?

Also to try, what do you see when you put your DVD in a computer?
An iso file or multiple files?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 22, 2011)

ChrisJeff said:
			
		

> The Image I downloaded was "FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-ia64-livefs" as I have a Gigabyte GA-P67-UD3-B3 MotherBoard with a Intel i5 (Sandybridge) processor.



ia64 is for Itanium processors.  Download the amd64 version instead.


----------



## ChrisJeff (Aug 22, 2011)

pierreact said:
			
		

> Simple but...
> Did you check your BIOS settings?
> For example, do you manage to boot from a linux DVD?
> 
> ...



Yes I Checked the Bios, and I have booted successfully from other Linux Bootable DVD's.
When I browse the DVD, I do see files not the ISO image file.

I have also downloaded from another server and had the same result.

I even reinstalled WIN 7 onto my PC and burnt the Image from there and that DVD didn't boot either, and just to prove that it wasn't some anomaly with the DVD writer I burnt a DEBIAN image to DVD and booted successfully from that, indicating to me that there maybe a problem with the Source, I also attempted to Burn the I386 image and that didn't boot either.

Really Puzzled :q


----------



## SirDice (Aug 23, 2011)

Read post #3 and try to use the CD image, the DVD contains old packages you shouldn't use anyway.


----------



## graudeejs (Sep 4, 2011)

R.I.P. HP DVD 640c


----------



## ChrisJeff (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you for your tips, but I have decided to go back to Debian.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 8, 2011)

So you tried amd64 and it didn't work?


----------

